

IPad & iPhone graph paper for designers and developers - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2010/05/pad-iphone-graph-paper-for-designers.html

======
happygoat
Finally...something for those of us who still like to wireframe by hand. There
are some nice apps for this for the iPad now, but during a brainstorm I still
find it faster to express ideas on paper.

------
dave1619
Nice, thanks! These are helpful.

